# Deer Lease



## TimF3648 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking for a deer lease/club with space,  within 150 miles of Hall County. My son (15)will be here December from England . I want to take him out hunting, have some time to catch up and share some good "father son" time with him.
Plus I need somewhere to get back to basics, hunt, eat and felowship

Things are difficult at present, however anything reasonable considered, where there is a will...... 


Tim


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## GRIZZLY63 (Mar 26, 2009)

check out my thread we are reasonable if you like small clubs http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=322956


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a club just out of Milledgeville.  We have a member that lives in Hall County as well.  We have a GREAT club that if the distance works your and your son would like.  Great fellowship is one of the things we have an over abondance of.  See my post.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 29, 2009)

*warren county*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

memberships available 1040 ac  club has turkey hogs and deer new food plots being planted and managed for quailty deer , great opportunity to get in on ground floor , pin in system on stands ,large hard woods along creek bottoms through property,thick pines bordering some plots and select cut pines on other plots for info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741 or Ron Harris @ 706-424-6544

will show land upon request

DUES $850

"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS" 
Attached Images


----------



## wsstew (Mar 29, 2009)

1000 acre hunting club. 15 total members.$1000.00 yearly dues. Located in Greene Co. P.M. for more info


----------



## Pat Tria (Apr 8, 2009)

Tim, we've got a great setup you may be interested in.
We have 2 more openings to our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease two (2) separate 500 acre timber tracts with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. Both properties have beaver ponds for hunting duck and goose. One of the properties boarders Federal Land that is too far for John Q Public to walk back to from the road. This adds an additional 200+ huntable acres from our lease. Hogs are heavy on this property. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 15 members and their families. Guests are also welcomed. Membership is a steal @ $1100/year Respond via e-mail to fdstacks@bellsouth.net


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2009)

Perhaps we will meet your needs. Check out the thread below...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266531


----------



## gawhitetail (May 23, 2009)

*How about Greene county*

Check us out and let me know what you think.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=351314

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Poppy D (May 23, 2009)

We have roughly 330 aceres plus alittle extra we can hunt also and have 2 rock quarry ponds we fish in and can swim. we have power that ever how many campers are there we split the bill. We are not a qdm club but nor are we a brown its down club. Families are welcome Its about $350.00 a year, it is located out side elberton. pm me if interested


----------



## mudd (May 24, 2009)

we have a place in talbot county 740 ac and are looking for 2 new members - $650 dues - great group of guys to hunt with


----------



## KnightMare (May 26, 2009)

Glascock County - Apx 450 acres dues around $400
Deer, some hogs, woodies, turkeys, and small game
Year round.
Property just select cut NOT CLEAR CUT.  Should be great year.
Check out my post for rules which are few and most are common sense.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a good on the Warrern/Taliaferro County line is you're still looking.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=357167


----------

